# engine noise - my passat sounds like a diesel



## advancedautopa (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a VW Passat 4-Motion 2.8 V6 that sounds like a diesel at idle. Also when first started it has a valve tap like there is no oil. Can anyone help me with these problems?

_Modified by advancedautopa at 9:05 AM 4-5-2010_


_Modified by advancedautopa at 9:06 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: engine noise - my passat sounds like a diesel (advancedautopa)*

Check your oil pressure.


----------



## estraghalis (Aug 8, 2010)

*Same noise problem*

Same car, 02 v6 4motion passat has started sounding like a diesel as described. I've had the oil changed, and no sign of oil leaking, but still have this noise. I've been told by a mechanic to purchase an additive for the oil that should help, but I'm concerned this may hurt the vehicle more. Runs fine, but sounds awful. 

What can I do? I assume oil pressure is good since I just changed the oil - is that a fair assumption?


----------

